# Intégrées HP PSC



## velouria (25 Avril 2004)

salut à tous,
je me suis acheté une imprimante HP 1210 All-in-One. Bonne imprimante. Oui mais voilà, après avoir tout bien installé sous OSX (10.2.8), rien ne marche . Je l'ai installée sur OS9, et là, tout fonctionne. Mais sous OSX, elle ne veut pas marcher. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème. Savez-vous d'où ça vient ? Une solution ? Merci pour votre aide. J'enrage.


----------



## golf (25 Avril 2004)

Tu dois avoir eu un pb d'install ; tel au support d'HP : 08 92 69 60 22
Tu trouveras des gens compétents sur Mac Os X qui t'aideront...


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Avril 2004)

Sinon, sache que l'imprimante fonctionne même si tu n'installes pas les drivers, et qu'un nouvelle version des pilotes est disponible sur le site d'HP.


----------



## velouria (26 Avril 2004)

le driver dispo sur le site d'hp est le même que sur le cd livré avec l'imprimante. j'ai essayé, ça marche pas non plus. en fait, le logiciel hp director (sensé piloter toutes les fonctions de l'imprimante-scanner-copieur) n'affiche carrément pas la fonction impression. pour imprimer, je suis à chaque fois obligé de basculer en OS9. c'est un peu laborieux ! je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi ça me fait tout ça. en plus, maintenant, il m'affiche qu'il y a un problème de connexion avec l'imprimante. le mac la détecte, mais n'arrive pas à se connecter à elle pour la faire marcher....


----------



## golf (27 Avril 2004)

As tu téléphoné à HP ?
Qu'attends tu pour le faire ?


----------



## velouria (27 Avril 2004)

si, bien sûr, j'ai essayé d'appeler, mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à avoir quelqu'un au bout du fil. je suis toujours mis en attente... et ça dure... mais je ne désespère pas. j'aime trop mac osx pour lâcher le morceau. être obligé d'imprimer sous os9, c'est pas l'idéal.


----------



## golf (28 Avril 2004)

Es tu passé par le gestionnaire d'imprimante de Mac Os X (Configuration d'imprimante sous Panther) pour mettre en oeuvre les pilotes de ta HP ?


----------



## velouria (28 Avril 2004)

je suis allé chercher les pilotes sur mon cd d'install de jaguar (CD2). j'ai tout remis à jour, mais dans le centre d'impression, il me marque qu'il n'y a pas de gestionnaire installé... ???


----------



## golf (28 Avril 2004)

Y a un truc qui cloche !...
Un oubli dans ta démarche !!!...
Ai mis un MP...


----------



## trojaxx77 (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai une imprimante all-in-one hp psc 1210 avec le prog "Hp photo and imaging director" installé.
pour l'impréssion et la copie de document c'est impec.
Mais pour faire une numérisation soit d'image ou de document, le logiciel cité ci-dessus "quitte inopinément" ca ne peut pas venir de ma machine car je pense bien assez puissante pour faire ce genre boulot

qui aurait la réponse à ce probème ?

merci d'avance


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

Quelle version du pilote ?
Est ce 6.3.4 ? 

Un pb d'install ou un pb de prefs vérolées ou encore d'autorisations de fichiers !...


----------



## golf (23 Février 2005)

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans  la FAQ de "Logiciels" ou la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Ici, entre autre


----------



## katelijn (12 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec mon HP tout en un PSC 750. Sur le site de HP ils donnent la solution ci-jointe, mais ça ne marche pas.
Je ne comprends pas la solution n°2.
Merci de votre aide.

P.S. : iMac G4 700 MHz, Mac OS X Version 10.3.8



			
				HP a dit:
			
		

> PROBLEME : Le message d'erreur suivant apparaît lorsque vous essayez d'effectuer une numérisation : "Impossible de se connecter au périphérique ou de communiquer avec la source de données TWAIN."
> 
> SOLUTION nº1: essayez de réalisez les étapes suivantes avant de passer à la solution nº2.
> 1.  	Déconnectez le câble USB de l'imprimante.
> ...


Sur mon disque , j'ai ceci:
	Nom : 	Macintosh HD
	Type : 	Volume
	Identifiant du disque : 	disk0s5
	Point de montage : 	/
	Système de fichiers : 	Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
	Bus de connexion : 	ATA
	Contenu ES : 	Apple_HFS
	Arbre des périphériques : 	mac-io/ata-4@1f000/@0:5
	Inscriptible : 	Oui
	Capacité : 	38,2 Go (40*970*994*688 octets)
	Espace libre : 	6,4 Go (6*910*173*184 octets)
	Utilisé : 	31,7 Go (34*057*674*752 octets)
	Nombre de fichiers : 	282*516
	Nombre de dossiers : 	67*631
	Autorisations activées : 	Oui
	Peut désactiver autorisations : 	Oui
	Peut réparer autorisations : 	Oui
	Peut être vérifié : 	Oui
	Peut être réparé : 	Oui
	Peut être formaté : 	Oui
	Bootable : 	Oui
	Gère la journalisation : 	Oui
	Consigné : 	Oui
	Numéro du disque : 	0
	Numéro de partition : 	5


----------



## golf (12 Avril 2005)

Peux tu nous donner ledit message et les circonstances


----------



## katelijn (13 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir Golf,
Quand je veux numériser un document, j'ai un message "impossible de se connecter au périphérique", après j'ai un deuxième message "impossible de communiquer avec la source des données TWAIN".
Sur le site HP, ils donnent une solution que je n'ai pas comprise. (la n° 2)
J'ai bien vu sur MagGeneration que c'est un problème de Unix(?),ou un truc de ce genre mais bon , je suis nulle, j'ai rien compris.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

Tu n'es pas concernée par la solution n° 2 :


			
				HP a dit:
			
		

> SOLUTION nº2: ...
> ...
> 5.  	Mettez le Disque dur OS X (sur la gauche) en surbrillance. Le format HFS+ (Mac OS X étendu) devrait apparaître sous l'onglet Informations.





			
				katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon disque , j'ai ceci:
> Nom : 	Macintosh HD
> Type : 	Volume
> Identifiant du disque : 	disk0s5
> ...


Tu as le bon système de fichier.

Je pencherai plutôt pour un pilote mal installé, un lien rompu ou un fichier corrompu !...
Tu avais déjà numérisé avec succès ?


----------



## katelijn (13 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas concernée par la solution n° 2 :
> 
> 
> Tu as le bon système de fichier.
> ...



Qui, sans aucun problème, mais avant la MAJ de 10.3.8.
Depuis je ne l'ai plus fait jusqu' aujourd'hui.
Faut desinstaller tout?


----------



## theric (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai une PSC750 sous 10.3.8 et elle fonctionne très bien. J'ai du par contre faire une réinstallation.


----------



## theric (13 Avril 2005)

J'allais oublier dans le logiciel HP il y a HP ininstaller.


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

Effectivement, désinstaller avec l'outil de HP qui est ici : 
/Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Uninstaller

Puis réinstaller. La dernière version du pilote : 6.3.6 qui est ici


----------



## katelijn (13 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, désinstaller avec l'outil de HP qui est ici :
> /Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Uninstaller
> 
> Puis réinstaller. La dernière version du pilote : 6.3.6 qui est ici



Bonjour golf,

Merci de ton aide précieuse!   




			
				theric a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une PSC750 sous 10.3.8 et elle fonctionne très bien. J'ai du par contre faire une réinstallation.



Merci a toi aussi, theric


----------



## katelijn (13 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Voilà, j'ai télécharger sur la page indiquée:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ct=57769&lang=fr&cc=fr&softwareitem=mp-5652-7

En haut de cette page, c'est marqué que c'est la version 6.3.6
Une fois le téléchargement effectuée, décompressé, etc ... il me sort une version 8.2 avec ce texte: "Vous possédez une version plus ancienne du logiciel pour le périphérique installé dans votre système. Le logiciel que vous vous apprêtez à installer ne prendra pas en charge certaines fonctions prises en charge par la version plus ancienne."
Je clique sur OK, et la c'est la pizza qui tourne, qui tourne ... avec 757 éléments à installer.
theric, tu as quel version?


----------



## theric (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai la version 6.3.6. As-tu télécharger avec Safari selon HP avec Safari il y a des erreurs de décodage en téléchargeant avec.


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

theric a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la version 6.3.6. As-tu télécharger avec Safari selon HP avec Safari il y a des erreurs de décodage en téléchargeant avec.



Bonjour theric,

oui, et j'ai bien décochée avant le téléchargement la case "ouvrir les fichiers fiables automatiquement" comme indiqué dans leur mode d'emploi. Ça n'explique pas que j'ai la version 8.2


----------



## theric (14 Avril 2005)

As tu bien déinstaller le logiciel que tu avait avant. Si oui j'essayerais de télécharger avec un autre navigateur.


----------



## katelijn (14 Avril 2005)

theric a dit:
			
		

> As tu bien déinstaller le logiciel que tu avait avant. Si oui j'essayerais de télécharger avec un autre navigateur.



Tellement bien que j'ai été obligée de retrouver le CD d'origine, puis après faire la mise à jour.  
Là, je viens de faire un essai et ça marche, malgré le fait qu'il ne soit pas completement installée.
Tant que ça fonctionne, je n'essayerais plus à comprendre.  
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## ivremort (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive plus à imprimer depuis Panther sur ma HP. C'esrt le driver qui pose problème visiblement puisque je peux imprimer depuis mon IBook en OS9!!!

L'impression démarre, et puis il y a un gros point d'exclamation rouge qui apparaît, impossible. Ma seule solution, c'est de réinstaller le logiciel HP, et je peux imprimer... une fois.

Des idées, des conseils?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## kaviar (20 Avril 2005)

Bête question tu as la dernière version du driver ??
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?dlc=en&lc=en&product=57769&lang=en&cc=us&os=219

Personnellement jamais eu aucun problème


----------



## ivremort (21 Avril 2005)

oui bien sûr, réinstallé 2 fois... mais j'ai eu une idée ce matin: me suis demandé si ça peut avoir un rapport avec les rallonges USB que j'ai mises pour connecter l'Imac et l'imprimante... vais essayer dès que je peux.


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Tu as fait la màj 3.9 ?
Avant de réinstaller, as tu désinstallé ce qui traînait [désinstallé avec le desinstalleur HP] ?


----------



## ivremort (23 Avril 2005)

oui, oui.


----------



## theric (23 Avril 2005)

J'ai une PSC750 sur OSX 10.3.9 et ca fonctionne très bien. Ton cable USB avec la rallonge mesure combien de mètre ?


----------



## ivremort (23 Avril 2005)

4 mètres! Mais j'ai un peu honte: je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer sans le cable, hyper à la bourre.

Cela dit, comme j'en avais marre que ça ne marche pas, je me suis acheté cette semaine une petite Canon 3000, avec la même rallonge et qui fonctionne très bien.

Je vais ressayer sans les cables, et je vous tiens au courant! Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## pampelune (9 Mai 2005)

Question pour mon frangin :

On a essayé de désinstaller, installer, mettre à jour etc sans succès, à l'impression, la file d'attente se bloque et on ne peut rien imprimer depuis Tiger.

Des idées SVP ? Merci ! enfin pour lui


----------



## takamaka (10 Mai 2005)

Ben alors là facile : il te faut acquérir l'application VueScan développé par Frédéric Hamrick et disponible à l'adresse suivante : http://www.hamrick.com/

(la dernière version est noté 8.2.12). Plus de 400 scanners sont pris en charge dont la "All In One" utilisée par ton frère...

@+


----------



## dodobis (10 Mai 2005)

J'ai une HP PSC 1350 et cela a marché tout de suite après l'installation de Tiger (option archiver et conserver les utilisateurs).
Je n'ai aucune critique à faire sur ce point....


----------



## takamaka (10 Mai 2005)

et tu scannes aussi ?


----------



## pampelune (10 Mai 2005)

Bon apparamment ça a l'air de marcher maintenant. On a tout supprimé avec Printer setup repair.

C'étati hier soir à minuit, donc je ne suis pas sûr que tout remarche chez lui , mais bon en tous il a pu imprimer. 
A vérifier donc...

Merci des conseills ;-)


----------



## dodobis (10 Mai 2005)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> et tu scannes aussi ?



Oui, sans problème, en noir et en couleurs


----------



## davidoffski (14 Mai 2005)

Depuis l'installation sur powerbook 17" 1.3 de Tiger, plus possible d'imprimer sur mon HP PSC 2510 (tout-en-un) j'ai d'abord ré-installé les drivers sans aucun résultat. Puis j'ai trouvé un ptit utilitaire nommé "gimp-print-5.0.0-beta2.ppc.dmg" que j'ai installé. Je peux imprimer, mais il n'y plus aucun réglages propres à mon imprimante HP. j'ai bien sûr checké les mises à jour sur le site HP. quelqu'un a t'il une meilleure solution ? mille merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

j'ai un problème similaire avec  une psc 2355 : je peux imprimer, mais je ne peux pas accéder aux autres fonctions hp, en particulier le scanner. il ne trouve pas d'appareils USB.
Après désinstallation puis réinstallation, il ne veut plus trouver d'appareil USB, et me rebalance l'assistant hp à chaque ouverture de cession sans jamais trouver d'appareil USB ...
Je n'ai rien vu de neuf chez hp !


----------



## toitoine33 (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai aussi rencontré ce problème.

ce matin j'ai voulu lancer une impression reseau sur mon HP 2110 qui se trouve sur mon PC et il n'y avait rien qui se lançait.
Avant cela fonctionnait parfaitement sur 10.3.9...

bizare, attendont que HP nous sortes de nouveaux drivers!


----------



## XX69 (17 Mai 2005)

J'ai eu le meme probleme avec une HP6840....

La solution a été trouvé sur le forum Apple.

Il ne faut pas utiliser le driver sur CD fourni avec l'imprimante mais celui fourni avec Tiger.

Pour ma part le driver etait HP Inkjet 6.0 (sur le CD de l'imprimante et sur le site HP) et sur le DVD de Tiger et bien c'est le 7.1.... Et ca marche.

Donc mon conseil est de des-installer avec le CD d'install les drivers et logiciel de votre imprimante. puis d'installer les drivers fourni avec TIGER (si vous l'avez pas fait au debut il faudra aller voir dans /Systeme/Installation/Packages)

maxime


----------



## macmaniac (17 Mai 2005)

moi g une psc 1610 je n'ai eu aucun problème après la mise à jour de tiger.J'ai juste eu à éffacer l'imrpmante de la liste d'impression et à la resélectionner avec le nouveau driver.Sinon tout marche.


----------



## Jack Dell (17 Mai 2005)

j'ai eu quelques problemes de desinstallation d'une officejet G85 tout en un  qui fonctinne en reseau il y a quelques temps sous panther, et le SAV de Hp m'a fait rechercher et supprimer (entre autre)un fichier du style org.twain.quelque chose dans library/printer sur macintoh hd. après cela j'ai pu reinstaller l'imprimante normalement.

cela pourra peut-être vous aider


----------



## Jack Dell (18 Mai 2005)

petite precision le fichier en question c'est   org.twain.dsm.plist dans library/preference de votre dossier utilisateur.


----------



## pampelune (19 Mai 2005)

Avec ma 970cxi, quand elle est éteinte et que j'imprime, elle s'allume commence à imprimer, et d'un coup j'ai l'arrêt de la file d'attente dans le gestionnaire d'impression. Quand je relance les tâches il réimprime la page, du coup j'en perds une à chaque fois. Ca a toujours marché avant Tiger :-(


----------



## Jack Dell (20 Mai 2005)

Tu utilises les pilotes HP? elle est connecté en reseau?
J'ai le meme probleme mais de temps en temps seulement avec ma G85 qui est en reseau et sous panther. Tiger ne règle pas mes problemes à ce niveau; Je suppose que cela vient du pilote HP. Au début elle etait en USB et no probleme.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mai 2005)

J'utilise le pilote HP de Tiger. elle n'est pas en réseau juste en USB.


----------



## Nathy97 (29 Mai 2005)

Bonjour a tous;

Je viens d'installer Tiger et je ne sais plus imprimer; 
La tache d'impression se met dans la liste d'attende qui se bloque inévitablement.

g une imprimante hpofficejet d145 tout en un

merci


----------



## Nathy97 (29 Mai 2005)

Bien le bonjour Maitres du mac

J'ai installé il y'a un peu pres une semaine Tiger et depuis je ne sais plus imprimé quoique se soit...
Mon imprimante est une hp officejet d145... 
 j'ai été sur divers forums où il était conseillé de télécharger le nouveau driver pour mac de hp all in one mais je n'arrive pas l'installer ( mon installation se bloque, enfaite elle ne debute meme pas ) ce programme vient du site officiel hp et de version tracker 

G un tres ancienne  version du driver pour mon imprimante (3.20) 

Lorsque je  tente d'ajouter une imprimante sur l'ordi, il reconnait parfaitement mon impriamnte mais il n'existe aucun driver donc je nepeux l'ajouter...


aiderz s'il vous plais, je vous en serrez tres reconnaisant

Nathy

que la Ram soit avec vous


----------



## golf (29 Mai 2005)

Désinstaller/Réinstallez le pilote...
Mais désinstallez avec le désinstalleur fourni par HP.
Après, à tout hasard, faite une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## garfield (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour!

J'ai une imprimante HP PSC 2355 qui fonctionnait à merveille sous panther et maintenant avec Tiger je peux toujours imprimer mais plus scanner.
J'ai réinstallé le driver avec le cd de l'imprimante, mais l'application plante en cours d'installation,j'ai téléchargé un nouveau driver qui plante également en cours d'installation.
J'ai viré tout ce qu'il existait de HP sur mon imac G5 et j'ai essayé à nouveau de réinstaller le driver de l'imprimante...toujours le même résultat,le plantage.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une astuce avant que je fasse un sacrifice tribal avec mon imprimante?


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> J'ai viré tout ce qu'il existait de HP sur mon imac G5 et j'ai essayé à nouveau de réinstaller le driver de l'imprimante...toujours le même résultat,le plantage.


Comment as tu désinstallé ?
Avec l'utilitaire HP ?


----------



## garfield (11 Juin 2005)

Hello!

Non j'ai désinstallé manuellement, j'arrive pas à trouver le désinstallateur HP.Il devrait être oû normalement?

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

Applications/Hewlett-Packard/HP Uninstaller

Il désinstall des routines et fichiers cachés que tu ne peux atteindre à la main et qui posent pb à toute réinstallation.

Après, par sécurité, faire une réparation des autorisations.


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

Garfield,
J'ai la même imprimante sous panther et à peu près depuis que je l'ai j'ai de de gros soucis pour enregistrer des fichier comme pdf... (voir ce sujet)
Tout marchait bien sous panther ou bien tu avais déjà ce type de problème ?
Pour ce qui est des drivers il semble que ceux disponibles sur le site d'hp soient ceux qui figurent sur le CD d'installation...
Si tu sais où en trouver des plus récents, je suis preneuse !


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

Chez HP France : pour le pilote seul, c'est le 2.7.2-b du 03-2005, pour tout le package logiciel, c'est le 7.0 du 10-2004...
Cela laisserait entendre qu'ils ont fait une màj du pilote seul pour les dernières version d'os X.


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2005)

Même écho chez HP Us  avec toutefois une référence à une version non encore opérationnelle pour Tiger !


----------



## lumai (11 Juin 2005)

hp US a dit:
			
		

> Release Date: 2005-03-01                               Version: 2.7.2-b
> This installer will update the print driver to the latest version. If you have previously installed software for your hp all-in-one device, this installer will only update the print driver, although the software for scanning, faxing, and copying will be unaffected.  The following is a list of operating systems supported as of the release date for this software version:
> 
> *  Mac OS 10.1.x, 10.2.8 and 10.3.x*
> ...



Merci Golf !
Sur le site français ils ne parlent pas de mise à jour mais seulement d'installation minimale...



> Le programme d'installation Print Only ne contient que les logiciels minimum requis pour imprimer sur votre périphérique HP tout-en-un. Il ne contient aucun logiciel de numérisation, télécopie, impression sur le télécopieur ou copie. Si vous avez besoin d'autres fonctionnalités en plus de l'impression, vous pouvez télécharger un programme d'installation complet sur le site Web HP.



Il y a comme de petites pertes d'informations à la traduction...


----------



## garfield (11 Juin 2005)

Le problème c'est que comme le programme d'installation ne s'execute pas correctement,je n'ai pas le désinstalleur HP dans le dossier applications.
Le dossier hp contient seulement une partie des applications mais pas le désinstalleur.

Quelqu'un ayant la même imprimante que moi pourrait me l'envoyer par mail?Cela me rendrait sûrement service!   

Sinon vous pensez que HP va créer un nouveau driver pour Tiger?


----------



## garfield (11 Juin 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Garfield,
> J'ai la même imprimante sous panther et à peu près depuis que je l'ai j'ai de de gros soucis pour enregistrer des fichier comme pdf... (voir ce sujet)
> Tout marchait bien sous panther ou bien tu avais déjà ce type de problème ?




Au fait je n'avais pas le moindre problème de ce genre sous panther...désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider.

Par contre j'hésite à partitioner mon disque pour réinstaller panther et pouvoir enfin réutiliser la fonction de scan.
C'est pour ça que je me pose la question est-ce-que chez HP ils vont créer un driver pour Tiger ou nous laisser racheter une nouvelle imprimante compatible?


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2005)

Re télécharge la totale, tu auras alors le désintalleur.

nb : un driver, en français, c'est un pilote


----------



## garfield (12 Juin 2005)

Le problème cher Golf,c'est que lorsque j'installe le pilote    téléchargé, il y a un plantage à environ un tiers de l'installation du logiciel.

Ce qui fait que je n'ai pas toutes les applications voulues dont le désinstalleur HP et les applications contenues dans le dossier HP installé ne fonctionnent pas.

Je pense que ça vient d'un problème de compatibilité entre l'installeur de HP et Tiger.

Si quelqu'un a des idées merci de m'aider!


----------



## golf (13 Juin 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça vient d'un problème de compatibilité entre l'installeur de HP et Tiger.


L'installeur utilisé par HP est celui d'Apple et il fonctionne sans pb. J'ai moi même fait une màj pour ma HP récemment.
Il arrive qu'au téléchargement il y ait un pb qui rende instable le fichier chargé. C'est pour cela que je t'ai proposé de le recharger.


----------



## garfield (13 Juin 2005)

Hello lumai, hello golf!  

Mon problème est résolu avec l'aide de lumai qui m'a fourni le désinstalleur HP.

Ainsi j'ai pu désinstaller correctement les fichiers HP contenus dans mon système et enfin pu installer le pilote téléchargé depuis chez HP sans plantage de l'installation cette fois.
Et maintenant j'ai une imprimante qui peut à nouveau scanner!  

Encore merci pour votre aide!


----------



## jpetit2 (26 Août 2005)

un nouveau pilote est disponible depuis ce mois : version 7.3.1 de 07-2005...

Ouf! je le signale car mon fils vient d'acquérir cette imprimante sur l'applestore et il a eu le malheur d'insérer le CD fourni avec la machine, CD datant de 2004!!! bien évidemment installation partielle, le désinstalleur ne fonctionne pas etc etc.
Surtout, si vous venez d'acheter cette imprimante, n'utilisez pas le CD! si vous l'avez tout de même utilisé, je vous livre la méthode fournie par HP pour vous en sortir.   non on ne rit pas! les gens de chez HP sont sympas.


Recommandations mises en PJ pour plus de facilité
golf


----------



## vandykmarsu (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut tout le monde, j'ai une imprimante multi-fonctions de HP=> PSC 1210. Le problême est que je n'arrive pas à installer le logiciel définitivement, après chaque redémarrage il me trouve l'imprimante mais n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner car pas de driver de trouvé...J'ai tout éssayé, y compris de télécharger le dernier driver pour l'imprimante, pas de résultat...
J'ai l'espoir que quelqu'un pourras m'aider parce que la suis à bout d'idées...


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

vandykmarsu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'espoir que quelqu'un pourras m'aider parce que la suis à bout d'idées...


Fais une réparation des autorisations...


----------



## vandykmarsu (17 Octobre 2005)

Merçi pour l'astuce mais comment réparer les autorisations?
Depuis que j'ai planté mon Mini Mac en bidouillant sur les autorisations, je n'y touche plus, par peur de tout devoir reformater... 
Mon imprimante se dit compatible Mac OS X pourtant mais bon...
Te remerçie pour l'idée...


----------



## golf (17 Octobre 2005)

"Utilitaire de disque" dans /Application/Utilitaires
puis :


----------



## Dreadus (1 Novembre 2005)

J'aimerai desinstaller le logiciel Hp all in one, mais vu que l'installation plante vers la fin je n'ai pas le desinstalleur, est ce que quelqu'un serait où je pourrais le trouver?


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2005)

Je pourrais t'envoyer le désinstalleur par mail si tu me donnes ton adresse.


----------



## Dreadus (1 Novembre 2005)

Oui je veux bien que tu me l'envoies, merci. Mon adresse est xxmushroomxx[arobase]hotmail.com.


----------



## Dreadus (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien re&#231;u ton email, mais quand je clic sur l'application " HPUninstaller sa me lance "Classic", et quand je lance l'autre sa ma met un message d'erreur. Dans quel dosser dois je mettre le desinstalleur ?


----------



## Dreadus (1 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les fichiers, mais je ne sais pas o&#249; les placer pour que la desinstallation fonctionne, en fait quand je lance le desinstalleur un message d'erreur appara&#238;t me disant: " The application HP Uninstaller could not be launched because of shared library error: "<HP Uninstaller>"


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2005)

T'as plus qu'a aller sur le site d'hp voir si tu peux trouver la chose.


----------



## marildo (11 Novembre 2005)

Hello,

Jeune switcheur recherche de l'aide ...

Je viens de recevoir mon iBook et j'essaie d'installer mon imprimante HP PSC 1610.
Voici ce que je fais :
1. J'ai récupéré le pilote sur le site d'HP (un fichier du genre "HP Print OS X")
2. Je l'ai exécuté et il m'a installé tout un tas de fichiers
3. Je branche l'imprimante sur l'ibook
4. Je vais dans les préférences d'imprimantes
5. L'imprimante est bien détectée mais je ne trouve pas mon imprimante dans la liste des drivers 

Auriez-vous un conseil à me donner ?

Merci beaucoup.
M


PS : c'est génial Mac ! Après l'iBook, je change mon PC de bureau en MacIntel en 2006 ! Pour celles et ceux qui connaissent pas, écoutez le podcast de Pom Pom Pom, le mot de la fin est véridique ...


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Alors, il faut envisager une réparation des autorisations de ton DD 

"Utilitaire de disque" dans /Application/Utilitaires
puis :


----------



## marildo (13 Novembre 2005)

Hello,


Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
Je me bats avec ce pb depuis le début du w-e !

J'ai essayé la réparation des autorisations et ça ne donne rien. Je n'ai toujours pas de drivers disponibles.

Y aurait-il autre chose que je pourrai faire ?

Je précise juste que l'imprimante marche bien quand elle est reliée au PC.

Merci !


----------



## xaben (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, voila j'ai besoin d'un coup de main lol Voila j'ai un ibook G4, ma copine aussi, ont fait des études de pub. On a une imprimante (HP 1350) et j'ai une borne airport express. Bon suite a un problème j'ai virer l'imprimante 1350 enfin plutot échangé contre celle de mes beaux parents 1210. Et la pas moyen de l'utiliser avec la borne airport ou alors elle imprime noir et blanc ! Pourtant sur la liste non officielle elle est noté comme compatible (bien entendu pas le scannage mais ça ce n'était pas un vrai prob soit)

Bon en attendant, j'ai branché l'imprimante directement sur mon ibook mais quand je scanne et bien la qualité est dégeu ! Arf ça fait beaucoup de prob ça ! Par contre niveau impression nikel ! J'ai mis le dernier driver de l'imprimante je suis repassé à l'ancien rien n'y fait !

Bon alors je suis en train de me dire, soit c'est nos deux ibook qui ont un prob (je doute fortement), soit HP heu a un bug lol .... Alors je dois changer d'imprimante ? Les faire réparer ? Changer de marque ? Epson on me dit que c'est bien, mais d'autre me dise que pour les tetes d'impression c'est pas top. Bon ben voila si vous pouvez m'aiguiller se serait sympa 

Merci d'avance


----------



## golf (20 Novembre 2005)

Essaie de tout désinstaller avec l'utilitaire HP


----------



## xaben (20 Novembre 2005)

Ah bon et je réinstalle et tu crois que ça ira pour scanner et imprimer depuis le mac ? (avec la borne on verra après)


----------



## golf (20 Novembre 2005)

A priori, oui


----------



## xaben (20 Novembre 2005)

Bon j'essaie ça lundi ou demain soir et je te dis quoi ! On verra ;-)
Merci


----------



## xaben (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, je viens de réinstaller les nouveaux driver, apparement le scanner va bien (je n'ai pas essayé d'imprimer car tout allait bien donc je suppose ...) 

Maintenant j'ai rebranché l'imprimante sur ma borne airport express, elle est reconnue (Nom ok, emplacement ok) mais dans la partie "imprimer via" je choisis HP et l'imprimante n'est pas dans la liste ... Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## vandykmarsu (2 Décembre 2005)

Hello à vous Mac User qui oseront lire ces quelques lignes...
J'ai un tout petit souçis avec mon imprimante HP PSC 1210:
j'arrive pas à imprimer le texte que je surligne, pour éviter que toute la page soie prise...
Sous Windaube j'arrivais à choisir dans le menu d'impression la partie "sélectionné", mais sous Mac OSX 10.4.3 rien à faire et trouve pas...
Please i wan't help lol

J-C


----------



## MarcMame (3 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que ce n'est pas encore possible.
Ce qu'il faut faire :
1/ une fois le texte selectionné, maintenir le clic de la souris pendant 1 seconde sans la bouger puis faire un glisser/déposer sur le bureau.
2/ Faire un clic-droit (ou control+clic) sur le fichier créé sur le bureau puis selectionner : imprimer.


----------



## xaben (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon je relance le post car j'ai de nouveaux un problème avec cette imprimante tout en un. J'arrive plus à scanner ... photoshop quitte inopinément après le passage de prévisualisation et sur l'autre ibook il reste bloqué avec la roue qui tourne ....

c'est mieux un scanner à plat séparé ?


----------



## vandykmarsu (4 Décembre 2005)

Merci du tip mais ça ne marche pas...

Quand j'extrais la partie sélectionnée du texte pour ensuite le glisser jusqu'au bureau ça marche, par contre après pour l'impression il n'y a rien qui se passe, et bizarrement toutes mes applications déconnent, jusqu'à ce que je supprime le fichier du bureau...

Tout redevient dans l'ordre, j'ai éssayé d'ouvrir le fichier avec Textedit et Word, rien à faire, page blanche...
Moi pas comprendre


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

Essaye de faire le glisser/deposer dans une page vierge de TextEdit plutot que sur le bureau.


----------



## vandykmarsu (5 Décembre 2005)

Merci à toi, maintenant ça fonctionne!!!
Dieu merci qu'il éxiste ce genre de Forum, parce que les hotline c'est couteux et le temps d'attente incroyable.

J-C


----------



## vins (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai une HP all in one (imprimante scanner copieur)  PSC 750 qui a environ 3 ans et j'ai la buse du jaune qui est bouchée. J'ai mon niveau d'encre qui est bon mais je l'ai pas utilisée depuis un moment alors ça a peut être séché. Je sais pas si quelqu'un a un moyen autre que le soft de maintenance ou le kleenx...

Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Décembre 2005)

vins a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une HP all in one (imprimante scanner copieur)  PSC 750 qui a environ 3 ans et j'ai la buse du jaune qui est bouchée. J'ai mon niveau d'encre qui est bon mais je l'ai pas utilisée depuis un moment alors ça a peut être séché. Je sais pas si quelqu'un a un moyen autre que le soft de maintenance ou le kleenx...
> 
> Merci d'avance


Si ta cartouche d'encre a 3 ans, il serait peut-être temps d'en changer. Comme il n'y a pas qu'une seule buse mais plusieurs dizaines, si l'encre ne sort plus, ça ne laisse rien présager de bon. Tu peux toujours tenter d'utiliser un solvant (un "nettoyant déstructurateur d'encre", à 15¤ le flacon), mais à mon avis il y a peu de chance que tu arrives à déboucher toutes les buses.

La solution la plus simple est de changer la cartouche, car je suppose que, comme sur toutes les imprimantes HP, les buses sont dessus. Je pense d'ailleurs que le seul intérêt d'avoir une HP, c'est justement de ne changer QUE la cartouche quand les buses sont bouchées (chez les autres constructeurs, c'est le retour SAV assuré).


----------



## steph1 (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour.
Le charriot de ma hp psc 1210 à tendance se coincer souvent, au démarrage (message d'erreur).
Il se décoince après un réallumage.
Comment peut-on y remédier ? Y a-t-il une manip à faire pour éviter ce problème (lubrification ?) ?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Février 2006)

Voici quelque temps que ma HP multifonction 1210 PSC ne me permettait plus de scanner comme je le voulais. Comme je ne scanne quasiment pas, ce n'était pas un pb, et puis dernièrement j'ai du et je me suis attelé à résoudre le pb.
Lorsuqe je voulais scanné, j'avais un message du genre "erreur TWAINio" ou autre.
Pourtant le scan "automatique" (commandé depuis l'imprimante) fonctionnait bien (mais pas de bonne résolution pour moi), et j'avais été chez HP pour chercher le bon pilote pour panther.

Alors, hier, j'ai été fouiné sur le site de HP et jes suis tombé sur leur "support technique" qui explique que, pour une sombre raison, une partie du systéme de OSX ne se met pas à jour avec le systéme: ce qui controle les TWAIN.

HP donne une procédure pour remplacer les TWAIN en question. C'est lourd, chiant (redemarrage) mais... ça marche!
Je scanne de nouveau comme au premier jour.

J'ai assez pesté contre HP, leurs drivers en 12000 fichier et leur ergoniomie windoslike pour auourd'hui les remercier.
Si vous avez le même problème...


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Février 2006)

Je profite du fait que DrFatalis ait relancé ce fil pour vous faire part d'un problème matériel sur mon HP PSC (qui n'est plus sous garantie), que j'ai finalement réussi à résoudre facilement.

Après plusieurs mois de fonctionnement sans soucis, j'ai été victime d'erreurs à répétition inexpliquées et de blocages intempestifs et bruyants dans la partie imprimante. Sur les derniers documents qui sont sortis, j'ai remarqué une déviation vers la droite très marquée du contenu du bas des pages, comme si le papier avait glissé de côté pendant l'impression.

Après démontage de l'imprimante, il s'est avéré que de l'encre avait été projetée jusque sur une bande transparente hachurée, tendue dans la longueur de l'appareil au-dessus du chariot d'impression qui contient les cartouches d'encre.

Cette bande permet à l'électronique de l'imprimante de déterminer la position précise du chariot, en comptant optiquement les hachures qui défilent durant les déplacements. Quand cette bande est souillée (par de l'encre ou de la poussière), des erreurs surviennent dans le contrôle de la position du chariot, ce qui expliquait mes problèmes.

J'ai donc nettoyé cette bande, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

En regardant l'intérieur d'autres HP PSC exposés en magasin, je me suis rendu compte que le système y était identique. Le problème que j'ai exposé pourrait donc toucher tous les modèles de HP PSC.

Attention, si le problème vous touche, n'utilisez pas un produit comme de l'acétone pour nettoyer la bande, car ça risquerait d'effacer aussi les hachures. Pour le coup, l'imprimante serait définitivement en panne.


----------

